
Buffer overflow in Rust standard library v1.3-1.21 arbitrary code execution - lossolo
https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=%20CVE-2018-1000657
======
vkjv
A blog discussing the handling of this.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17786791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17786791)

